# Cl18 3600 vs cl16 3200



## ingush_zaur (11. Juli 2019)

Hallo, ich  wollte  mal Fragen was eigentlich jetzt besser ist? 

Kann mich nicht entscheiden. Kosten ja fast gleich.

G.Skill Trident Z Royal silber DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 ab €' '123,84 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

G.Skill Trident Z Royal silber DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3600, CL18-22-22-42 ab €' '129,13 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2019)

Nimm die 3200 MHz, die reichen vollkommen aus und die Timings sind ganz ok.
Finde die Timings der 3600 MHz etwas hoch, aber die müssen auch höher liegen mit mehr Takt. 

Da es sich hier um Singel Ranked handelt wirst du sie mit etwas anpassen der Timings bestimmt gut übertaktet bekommen und auch mit 3600 MHz laufen lassen können. Mit etwas Glück bekommst du die 3600 MHz sogar mit niedrigeren Timings ans laufen.


----------



## ingush_zaur (11. Juli 2019)

Das blöde ist ich habe jetzt schon 3600 bestellt. Also lieber Stornieren und 3200 kaufen?


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2019)

Die Timings sind halt nicht die besten mit den 3600 Mhz, aber am ende wird es auch nicht viel ausmachen.
Es kann sogar sein das wenn du diese mit nur 3200 MHz laufen lässt sie auch mit nur 16-18-18-38 laufen lassen kannst.

Sonst lass sie und schau erstmals wie zufrieden du bist.
Du hast ja Widerrufsrecht falls du dir das ganze noch anders überlegen solltest oder nicht zufrieden bist.
Es gibt zwar auch 3600 MHz Arbeitsspeicher mit niedrigeren Timings, aber die kosten dann auch etwas mehr.


----------



## Frontline25 (11. Juli 2019)

Würde versuchen die Timings der 3600 wenigstens auf 19-20-20-40 oder tiefer zu bringen. 

Wofür genau ist es denn gedacht? 
Für Ryzen 3000 lohnt sich das Kit schon


----------



## ingush_zaur (11. Juli 2019)

Ich habe mir Ryzen 3600 bestellt ohne X. Also habe ich nichts falsch gemacht mit cl18 3600?


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2019)

Im Grunde nicht, die Timings sind halt auch etwas ausschlaggebend wie schnell sie sein werden.
Aber am ende macht es real auch nicht viel aus. Das ganze ist auch eher messbar.

Mit mehr Spannung habe ich meine 3600 MHz von 16-18-18-36 auf nur 14-14-14-32 runter bekommen. Aber ich habe Samsung B-Dies verbaut, was bei dir nicht der Fall sein wird. Da ist halt mit Samsung Chips was das Übertakten angeht halt etwas mehr drin. Dadurch erreiche ich auch geringere Latenzen. Aber die Spannung für CL14 ist mir für den Dauerbetrieb zu hoch und da das ganze am ende eher Messbar ist habe ich die Speicher mit Stock belassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Subtimings hatte ich aber jetzt nicht optimiert, denn sonst hätte ich noch etwas raus holen können.
Könnte auch 3200 MHz mit 14-14-14-32  und 1,350v laufen lassen, aber die 3600 MHz sind dann trotz höhere Latenzen immer noch schneller.


----------



## ingush_zaur (11. Juli 2019)

Ich kenne mich mit übertakten 0 aus. Bin noch am Anfang. Dachte mir halt, da es ja fast gleich kostet kaufe mir cl 18 mit 3600mhz.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (12. Juli 2019)

Bin jetzt auch kein RAM Experte, aber sind die Speicher - rein mathematisch betrachtet - nicht gleich schnell?!?


----------



## Dudelll (12. Juli 2019)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch kein RAM Experte, aber sind die Speicher - rein mathematisch betrachtet - nicht gleich schnell?!?



Wenn man die 3600er mit 18-20-20-42 ans Laufen bekommt Statt 18-22-22-42 sind die von der latenz quasi identisch zu den 3200er rams. Allerdings ist der Unterschied auch "stock" ziemlich gering. Glaube nicht das man den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Kits merken würde. 

Der 3600er hat außerdem den Vorteil das der if Takt höher ist.

Würde die 3600er einfach behalten.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Juli 2019)

ingush_zaur schrieb:


> Hallo, ich  wollte  mal Fragen was eigentlich jetzt besser ist?
> 
> Kann mich nicht entscheiden. Kosten ja fast gleich.
> 
> ...



Eigentlich weder noch! 

Beide viel zu teuer für nur 16GB!
Fur den Preis bekommt man 32GB 3200er

ADD:
Ahh - sehe grad die verlinkten sind RGB - leider wieder mal "Form over Funktion"


----------



## B00ya (12. Juli 2019)

Ich hau mich hier mal mit in den Thread rein um kein neuen aufmachen zu müssen. Plane ebenso 3600 Ryzen auf ein MSI 450 A Pro zu schnallen, laut ein paar Tests und den eigenen Aussagen von AMD sind 3600 CL16 RAMs der sweetspot (bzw 3733).
Hier ein paar Messungen mit 3200er und 3600er mit CL18:
AMDs Ryzen 7 3700X und Ryzen 9 3900X im Test - Hardwareluxx

Man sieht das der 3000er Ryzen in Spielen 5 - 7 FPS vorne liegt und auch so der kommunizierte Sweetspot stimmt (wobei AMD halt CL16 sagt, aber man sieht das 3600 schon bissel mehr bringt)
Nun ist natürlich die Frage ob da draußen Preiswerter RAM mit Samsung BDIES is welcher sich easy von 3200 auf 3600 takten lässt oder ob ich nicht drumherum komme für RAM knapp 120 Euro hinblättern zu müssen für  das bisschen mehr an Leistung.
Gerade bei 3600er 2x8gb Riegel beginnt es eher so bei 90 - 100 Euro, der erste CL 16 bei 120~ und ich muss zugeben ich hab keine Ahnung von RAM Übertaktung, mir wäre out of the box Takt und Timings im sweetspot ganz lieb aber wenn es eine wirkliche preislich gute Alternative gibt welche mit etwas Handarbeit zu selbigen Ergebnis führt wäre das natürlich dufte

Die 2. Sache betrifft das Mainboard, dort steht 3200 und 3600 mit dem kürzel O.C. ... was bedeutet das und kann ich 3600er unbedenklich auf dem A-Pro benutzen oder ist es eher lotterie?

Vielen dank für jegliche hilfe.


----------



## Nozomu (12. Juli 2019)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch kein RAM Experte, aber sind die Speicher - rein mathematisch betrachtet - nicht gleich schnell?!?


Mit dem Timings 22 ist man nicht schneller aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht langsamer als 3200.


----------



## B00ya (12. Juli 2019)

Allerdings scheint es sich zu lohnen etwas zu warten, einige Hersteller scheinen schon mitzudenken

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/RAM-...t-neuen-Speicherkits-fuer-Ryzen-3000-1294640/

3600er 16gb für 80 Euro .... da warte ich gerne :o


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Juli 2019)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch kein RAM Experte, aber sind die Speicher - rein mathematisch betrachtet - nicht gleich schnell?!?



Wenn man von einer perfekten Auslastung des RAMs ausgeht wo absolut regelmäßig in jedem Taktzyklus ein Datenpaket gefordert wird das genau so groß ist dass die Bandbreite perfekt genutzt ist: Ja.

...das hat nur mit der realität nichts zu tun. Es kommt drauf an was du machst.
Wenn du eine Anwendung hast die sagen wir ständig 4 GiB zusammenhängende Daten aus dem RAM lutschen will ist DDR4-4000 CL25 noch schneller als DDR4-3200 CL14. Einfach weil die Latenz egal ist und es nur auf bandbreite ankommt (Takt viiiel wichtiger als Latenz). Beispiel: Videodatenverarbeitung großer RAW-Streams.
Hast du dagegen eine Anwendung die nur sehr kleine Datenpakete braucht, aber sehr viele davon und sehr unregelmäßig und möglichst schnell dann ist ein 3200-CL14 sehr viel schneller als ein 4000-CL25 (Zugriffszeit wichtiger als Bandbreite). Beispiel: Die meisten Spiele bzgl der min-FPS.


----------



## ingush_zaur (12. Juli 2019)

Und was ist zum Spielen besser? Cl16 3200?


----------



## Nozomu (12. Juli 2019)

Wenn du den 3600 auf 3200 mit die selben Timings von 3200 C16 bringst, sind beide gleich gut.

Ich würde erstmal den 3600 testen. Runter geht einfacher also rauf.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Juli 2019)

Spiele reagieren in ihren Minimal-FPS in aller Regel besser auf kurze Zugriffszeiten als auf hohe Bandbreiten. Die Zugriffszeit ergibt sich aus beiden Werten, siehe Bildchen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Konfiguration mit der geringsten Latenz ist für Spiele normalerweise die günstigste.


----------



## B00ya (12. Juli 2019)

Zugriffszeit Beispiel: 3200 CL14 -> 3200/2 = 1600 -> CL14 / 1600 real takt -> 14/1600 = 8,7 ns
                                             bei 3600 mit CL 18 wäre es 18/1800 = 5 ns

Wenn ich mir das damals richtig durchgelesen hab und kein Gehirnfehler fabriziert hab sollte demnach der 3600 CL18 ne schnellere Zugriffszeit haben als der 3200 CL14, bitte korrigiert mich wenns Bullshit is :X


----------



## IICARUS (12. Juli 2019)

Bei mir sieht es zumindest so aus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





B00ya schrieb:


> Die 2. Sache betrifft das Mainboard, dort steht 3200 und 3600 mit dem kürzel O.C. ... was bedeutet das und kann ich 3600er unbedenklich auf dem A-Pro benutzen oder ist es eher lotterie?


Die Lotterie hat mit dem Prozessor was zu tun, da der Controller des Arbeitsspeicher sich darauf bezieht. Aber wenn die Kompatibilitätliste des Herstellers mit beachtet wird ist die Chance das alles läuft höher. Wobei diese Listen ohne den neuen Prozessessren entstanden sind und daher nicht mehr aktuell sind und es daher auch wieder anders ausfallen kann.

Die Bezeichnung mir OC hat soweit damit zu tun da die Spezifikation was der Prozessor unterstützte mit bestimmten Arbeitsspeicher überschritten wird. Zum Beispiel mein 9900K unterstützt laut Hersteller nur 2667 MHz und alles was darüber liegt wird den internen Controller auf dem Prozessor übertakten. Bei den neuen AMD 3000er Prozessoren liegt jetzt aber die Spezifikation des Herstellers bei 3200 MHz und daher ist nun alles was darüber liegt OC. Bedeutet daher das alles was darüber liegt nicht garantiert werden kann und es immer aufs verbaute System ankommt ob 3600 MHz oder mehr laufen werden.

In deinem Fall handelt es sich um ein Mainboard aus einer Zeit wo 3200 MHz bereits OC war, daher auch die Bezeichnung mit OC ab bestimmte Speichergeschwindigkeiten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Juli 2019)

B00ya schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das damals richtig durchgelesen hab und kein Gehirnfehler fabriziert hab sollte demnach der 3600 CL18 ne schnellere Zugriffszeit haben als der 3200 CL14, bitte korrigiert mich wenns Bullshit is :X



Die rechnung stimmt - aber siehe Post 15.

Es hat auch einen grund warum du 5-9 ns errechnest, die Realität aber beim Zehnfachen liegt (siehe Post 18).


----------



## Edgecution (1. Juni 2020)

ingush_zaur schrieb:


> Hallo, ich  wollte  mal Fragen was eigentlich jetzt besser ist?
> 
> Kann mich nicht entscheiden. Kosten ja fast gleich.
> 
> ...



Ich hole das mal wieder hoch.

Ich schwanke auch zwischen diesen beiden Produkten. Es soll in einigen Monaten ein neuer PC erstellt sein, wenn Ryzen 4 und die neue Grafikkarten Generation erscheint. Wollte aber den Speicher schon einmal kaufen, da das Angebot immer weiter abnimmt. Kann man davon ausgehen, dass mit Ryzen 4 und den neuen Mainboards, es keine Änderungen gibt? Oder kommen dann evtl. neue technische Dinge, die sich auf den Speicher auswirken? Damals als ich den neuen Ryzen 1 gekauft habe, konnte ich nur bestimmten Speicher nehmen und der lief bzw. läuft noch immer nicht perfekt.
Ich würde dann vermutlich den 3600er nehmen. Denke mal das der bei Ryzen 4 besser performen könnte als der 3200er?


----------



## eL1Te (12. Juni 2020)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Habe mir jetzt Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3200MHz C16 gekauft. Dann wurde mir gesagt ich sollte mir lieber diesen hier holen. 16GB Patriot Viper Steel DDR4-3600 DIMM CL17 Dual Kit - DDR4-3600 (PC4-28800U) | Mindfactory.de

Was sagt ihr denn dazu, lieber bessere Latzen oder mehr MHz? Dazu muss ich sagen dass ich einen 3600 besitze und sobald bei Zen3 was gutes dabei ist ich auch wieder upgraden werde.


----------



## Shinna (12. Juni 2020)

3600er mit schlechteren Timings ist immer noch besser als 3200er mit leicht schärferen. Der Unterschied ist zwar nur in Benchmarks zu "sehen" aber besser ist halt besser.


----------

